# Salut les Francais.. d'ou etes vous??



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vois que nous avons pas mal de Francais sur WUS et je me demandais d'ou vous venez? Je commence...

Je suis de Rodez en Aveyron (Department 12) et ai habite a Montpellier pendant 3 ans aussi avant de m'etre expatrie aux USA en 1994. Je suis a Charlotte ou environ depuis.

Ciao, A +

Brice


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

Je suis d'Epinal dans les Vosges. J'ai demenage aux US en 2003. Apres 9 ans en Floride, je viens de m'installer au Texas avec ma famille.
Cheers,
Phil.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Je ne suis pas français du tout, j'habitais à Paris pendant 8 ans pour des raisons personnelles.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Je suis de Paris (6 ème arrondissement) et je vis à Hong Kong depuis dix ans. Cependant, je fais souvent la navette entre l'Europe et l'Asie


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

:think: Translation please ? 



Jeep99dad said:


> Je vois que nous avons pas mal de Francais sur WUS et je me demandais d'ou vous venez? Je commence...
> 
> Je suis de Rodez en Aveyron (Department 12) et ai habite a Montpellier pendant 3 ans aussi avant de m'etre expatrie aux USA en 1994. Je suis a Charlotte ou environ depuis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Nishant
"I see we have plenty of Frenchies on WUS and I was wondering where you were from?
Ill start:
I'm from Rodez(city) in Aveyron(departement) and lived in Montpellier(city near the Mediterranean coast) for 3 years before moving to the US in 1994. I've lived in the Charlotte area since 

Laters

Brice


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Après avoir passé 40 ans en région parisienne, j'ai décidé de partir pour la Normandie en 2010 !


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

de croissy sur seine (78 yvelines à deux pas de versailles), j'y habite depuis 28 ans


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I am not French ,but I know the french , I read in french ,I understand french.. etc...And I live in Brussels. Vous l'aurez compris ,je ne suis pas Francais ,j'habite a Bruxelles ou l'on parle francais aussi...(90% de la population a Bruxelles parle francais )


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

Salut les amis,

Après 17 années d'expat (USA, Afrique, Middle east, Asie et Suède), me voici de retour depuis à Paris d'où je suis.

A bientôt


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Je ne suis pas Français, mais un cousin de Québec, capitale du Québec!

Québec, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, est une ville fortifiée...









abritant un château...









C'est aussi une ville d'hiver...









et le royaume de la poutine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

c'est quoi la poutine???


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> c'est quoi la poutine???


Frites, fromage cheddar en grains frais, le tout rehaussé de sauce brune (gravy)! Très gras et très salé, tout pour mourir jeune quoi! :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

downtempo76 said:


> Frites, fromage cheddar en grains frais, le tout rehaussé de sauce brune (gravy)! Très gras et très salé, tout pour mourir jeune quoi! :-d


Ouah!! Je passe


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ouah!! Je passe


C'est ce que tous les Français disent! ;-)


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Je crois que J'essaierais volontairement la "poutine", mais qu'avez-vous comme boisson pour accompagner ce plat ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

downtempo76 said:


> Frites, fromage cheddar en grains frais, le tout rehaussé de sauce brune (gravy)! Très gras et très salé, tout pour mourir jeune quoi! :-d


 ouuuuuuuuh, ça a l'air trop bon. Je veux goûter ça !!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

une ou deux bonne bieres epaisses at ... dodo! ;-)
it does look good though!  Je dois resister par contre....


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

lvt said:


> Je crois que J'essaierais volontairement la "poutine", mais qu'avez-vous comme boisson pour accompagner ce plat ?


Une bière bien froide!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

downtempo76 said:


> Une bière bien froide!


Une bière tout bête, pourquoi pas, j'aurais du y penser |>


----------



## naunau (Oct 23, 2008)

je suis de la marne,pres d'epernay , dans le champagne quoi ;-),à la votre :-!


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

ce qui est nouveau oui? il est bon d'avoir un forum en langue française. je vais rester sur le côté anglais parce que je n'ai pas français, mais je justnwanted de vous accueillir ici. J'aime vos montres françaises. Bravo. 
David

With thanks and appologies to and from Google Translate.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Daboryder said:


> ce qui est nouveau oui? il est bon d'avoir un forum en langue française. je vais rester sur le côté anglais parce que je n'ai pas français, mais je justnwanted de vous accueillir ici. J'aime vos montres françaises. Bravo.
> David
> 
> With thanks and appologies to and from Google Translate.


Thanks for the warm welcome, David ! :-!


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey un autre Brice. Je suis de la Loire (Saint-Etienne). J'habite en Suisse depuis 5 ans et demi après 3 ans en Allemagne.

@+ Brice

- Tapatalk


----------



## LSV (Jul 2, 2012)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je ne suis pas français mais suisse ... De genève (vous devez en avoir entendu parler ^^) 

Voila mon premier post sur ce forum qui m'a l'air très intéressant! 

A +


----------



## Swissz (Nov 29, 2010)

Bonjour à tous!
Désolé pour mon français, je suis encore à apprendre 

Je vis à Lausanne, en Suisse, Je voyage souvent à Paris e Marseille, Je suis un grand fan de cuisine française et bien sûr du vin français.

J'ai actuellement quelques montres Omega et rêve un jour d'avoir une Audemars Piguet!


----------



## francbelge (Apr 12, 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je suis français et j'habite en Belgique. Je lis aussi bien les forums anglophones que francophones et je collectionne (un peu) les montres. Parfois même j'écris à propos de montres sur le web (Les Rhabilleurs, mon blog et un nouveau site sur lequel je travaille actuellement).


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonjour à tous, j'habite à côté de Bordeaux, j'ai habité à l'étranger quand j'étais petit (Brésil) et depuis, Marseille, La Rochelle et Bordeaux dont je suis originaire


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bienvenue a tous! maintenant faut que nous postions tous notre montre du jour tous les jours


----------



## Torom (Jul 25, 2012)

Salut à Tous! J'ai également beaucoup habité à l'étranger et à présent je suis en Auvergne.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ah.. L'Auvergne, on y mange bien! Ou est tu en Auvergne?


----------



## Say Hello (Aug 3, 2012)

Bonjour. 
Vincent, de Lyon. Tout nouveau sur WUS. Il y a un topic de présentation ?
b-)


----------



## Greg Debs (Jun 25, 2012)

Coucou, moi aussi tout nouveau. Je suis de POITIERS.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Say Hello said:


> Bonjour.
> Vincent, de Lyon. Tout nouveau sur WUS. Il y a un topic de présentation ?
> b-)


Pas à ma connaissance 
je connais cet avatar


----------



## Rose (Dec 29, 2011)

Bonsoir de la Suisse Romande, pas française mais certainement francophone, francophile and folle d'horlogerie.
Discussions de prédilection: les recherches sur les montres suisses vintage


ps chouette idée ce thread


----------



## Amzer 'zo (Aug 23, 2012)

Salut!
moi j'habite dans le sud ouest de la France, 
je viens de m'inscire à ce forum que je lis de temps en temps de depuis quelques temps déjà
voilà c'est mon premier post!
à+ ;o)


----------



## tuker1980 (May 1, 2012)

Franco Ontarien d'Ottawa... la vrai Captiale Nationale au Canada!

Et pour la poutine, si tu y goutes, tu vas aimé!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bienvenue a Quantieme les Frenchy


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Merci Brice pour ce sujet :-!

Cela reflete bien la globalisation ou pas mal de francais vivent et / ou travaillent a l'etranger.

Moi meme est quitte la France depuis 1997 pour la Thailande d'ou mon nom d'utilisateur. D'ailleurs pas mal de Francais habitent ici mais tres peu de collectioneurs de montre que je connais.

Concernant les montres, je suis de le vintage surtout les montres de plonge et chronographes d'ou mon blog que j'ai commence ( ref. mon profile ).

A vous lire tous sur WUS alors ;-)

FrancoThai


----------



## Pianist (Jul 25, 2011)

Tiens sympa un forum en français !
Moi je suis de Belgique


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Pianist said:


> Tiens sympa un forum en français !
> Moi je suis de Belgique


Bienvenu, j y étais avec ma petite famille il y a a peine quelques jours, ce fut une agréable expérience pour nous a Anvers & Bruges et nous y retournerons l'année prochaine surement


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bienvenue sur LE forum des Frenchy, Quantieme. 
C'est genial de voir ce groupe grandir. 

Ah la Belgique, on va voir in exodus de Francais Et de € vers la Belgique avec lace nouveau gouvernment.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

Bonjour à tous! un autre francophone du Québec ici! Je suis de Laval (5 minutes en banlieu de Montréal)

Si ca vous dis, je pourrais toujours mettre des photos de mes créations, je fais des bracelets de cuir personalisé comme passe-temps et par passion


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Bonjour, je viens de Montréal, Canada. On se prépare pour l'hiver ici à -35°C. C'est bon de savoir qu'il y'a t'en de monde français ici. 







Salut


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ouais!! STP fais une "thread" avec tes creations!!
quel genre de cuir utilises tu?

B


vdub007 said:


> Bonjour à tous! un autre francophone du Québec ici! Je suis de Laval (5 minutes en banlieu de Montréal)
> 
> Si ca vous dis, je pourrais toujours mettre des photos de mes créations, je fais des bracelets de cuir personalisé comme passe-temps et par passion


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Brrrrrr...ça va cailler dur comme chaque hiver, ma soeur vit aussi à Montréal


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ouais!! STP fais une "thread" avec tes creations!!
> quel genre de cuir utilises tu?
> 
> B


j'utilise pas mal de variétés en fait. du calfskin, latigo, cuir sportif vintage (vieux gant de baseball, ballon de foot américain ect..) mais j'aime tout particulièrement les cuirs exotiques comme l'autruche, la grenouille, pour nommer que ceux-ci. je fais aussi du cuir de vache naturel que je teint selon les besoins.

j'essayerai ce soir d'en faire un thread pour partager cette passion  si fiston le permet ce soir, bien sur! un nouveau né prend beaucoup de temps dison lol!

morethan1, tu as pris cette photo ou? ca ressemble étrangement au lac des deux-montagnes!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Génial!!! Merci. 
est ce que tu les vends?


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah l'hiver au Québec... l'été est beaucoup trop court!


----------



## haiku (Oct 7, 2012)

Salut ,tout nouveau sur ce forum, je suis à Joinville le pont près de Paris .Tombé dedans il y a à peine 3 mois j'ai déja acheté 6 montres .....
un peu déçu par le forum FAM je viens voir ici comment ça se passe .


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

haiku said:


> un peu déçu par le forum FAM je viens voir ici comment ça se passe .


Tu n'es pas le seul mon ami ;-)

Bienvenue sur Watchuseek et bonne lecture


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bienvenue! Amuses toi bien sur WUS
Je passe la plus part de mon temps sur le Dive forum...


----------



## BruceYi (Mar 10, 2009)

Wooow... un forum francophone sur WUS... on aura tout vu!!! Bonjour à tous de Montréal...! :-!


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

bienvenue Bruce!

moi je suis de laval, pas très loin ;-)


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

vdub007 said:


> bienvenue Bruce!
> 
> moi je suis de laval, pas très loin ;-)


et moi de l'Outaouais! Au plaisir...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bienvenue d'un Ruthenois émigré a Charlotte


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

BruceYi said:


> Wooow... un forum francophone sur WUS... on aura tout vu!!! Bonjour à tous de Montréal...! :-!





vdub007 said:


> bienvenue Bruce!
> 
> moi je suis de laval, pas très loin ;-)





Moroz said:


> et moi de l'Outaouais! Au plaisir...


L'autre bout de la 40 vous dit bonjour!


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

D'origine je suis Breton, de Roscoff mais passé ma vie aux environs de Montreal.

Présentement a Brossard, rive-sud de Montreal


----------



## bompi (Jul 21, 2007)

Bonjour.

Ça fait un moment que je viens sur WUS sans avoir remarqué cette section francophone.
Contrairement à nos amis québecois, je ne suis pas vraiment amateur d'hiver rigoureux et long, même si vos photos sont réussies ;-)

J'habite en région parisienne depuis bientôt trente ans.


----------



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bonsoir la Francophonie!
Bien content de lire des Françis et des Francophones d'un peu partout, pour ma part, je suis né à Courbevoie en banlieu de Paris mais j'ai touours habité au Québec, dans la grande région Métropolitaine et sur l'ile de Montréal ( actuellement à St-Léonard ).

Côté montres, je suis en train de tranquillement me batir une petite collection, j'ai débuté avec 2 montres automatiques chinoises achetées sur E-Bay, une Invicta avec un mouvement Japonais également achetée sue E-Bay et depuis 2 ans, j'ai fais la connaissance d'un bijoutier fort sympatique sur la rue Jean-Talon est chez qui j'ai acheté 2 montres Tissot, une TW Steel et qui me laisse actuellement acheter ma première montre de luxe Suisse, une Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500m chrono calibre 16, en lui faisant des paiments mensuels sans intérets en plus de m'avoir fait une réduction très intéressante sur le prix de départ!

Heureux de vous connaitre et longue vie à la section Fraçaise de WUS!






Ma future à mon poignet chez mon bijoutier!


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Super la Tag!

Je devrais peut être en essayer une un jour..


----------



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeje3325 said:


> Super la Tag!
> 
> Je devrais peut être en essayer une un jour..


Merci, je l'aime beaucoup!
Il faut faire attention, en essayer une peut vouloir dire l'adopter et ça, ça peut être risqué pour le porte-feuille! ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bienvenue Reivilom69! Nice intro


----------



## kermithefrench (Mar 1, 2012)

Bonjour de Boston!
j'ai grandi a Paris, vecu un peu a Londres et NYC et me voila a Boston, MA
Une ville tres sympa avec un nombre impressionant de Francais, surtout de paname!


----------



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bienvenue Reivilom69! Nice intro


Merci!

Bien content d'avoir découvert ce groupe.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! Tout nouveau ici je suis de Paris. Je suis plutôt addict-collectionneur de couteaux de poche custom, régionaux ou d'artisans mais ma deuxième passion d'enfance ce sont les montres ; et même si j'en ai très peu, à chaque fois c'est un coup de coeur, un truc compulsif ou une quête sans répit. Et je sens déjà que cette pathologie ne va pas trop s'arranger en traînant par ici...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut T Et bienvenue. Oui j'ai bien que ton porte-feuille en prenne un coup après quelque temps sur le forum 
fais voir tes montres! 
Malheuresement Je ne peux pas te demander de poster des photos de tes couteaux. 
Ciao


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Merci pour l'accueil. Pour l'instant je n'ai de photos de montres que celles de ma plus ancienne, achetée quand j'étais étudiant (il y a très longtemps). Un coup de coeur, un achat compulsif, ma première montre "sérieuse", alors que je n'y connaissais rien en montres (mais pas beaucoup plus aujourd'hui), je n'avais même jamais entendu parler de cette marque ; j'étais juste fasciné par ce réveil mécanique, ça me paraissait magique... 
Il s'agit d'une Revue Thommen alarm Cricket. Je me souviens avoir passé deux nuits blanches à hésiter une telle dépense... puis avoir mangé des pâtes durant les 2-3 mois qui ont suivi. :-d



















T


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

superbe en effet!!!


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

T-Wan said:


> Merci pour l'accueil. Pour l'instant je n'ai de photos de montres que celles de ma plus ancienne, achetée quand j'étais étudiant (il y a très longtemps). Un coup de coeur, un achat compulsif, ma première montre "sérieuse", alors que je n'y connaissais rien en montres (mais pas beaucoup plus aujourd'hui), je n'avais même jamais entendu parler de cette marque ; j'étais juste fasciné par ce réveil mécanique, ça me paraissait magique...
> Il s'agit d'une Revue Thommen alarm Cricket. Je me souviens avoir passé deux nuits blanches à hésiter une telle dépense... puis avoir mangé des pâtes durant les 2-3 mois qui ont suivi. :-d
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe!

C'est rare que j'aime une montre plus classique mais celle-ci est vraiment de toute beauté!


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

A Shanghai / Chine - Plutot branché montres de plongée ... Avec un brin de 'tactical' (en option) ... Et si possible petites séries numérotées.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Bienvenue à toi ! 

J'ai l'occasion de passer à Shanghai une à deux fois par an, si jamais tu as de bonnes adresses où trouver des montres intéressantes je serai preneur ! ;-)

Là-bas je n'ai eu l'occasion que de visiter que le très beau lieu ouvert il y a quelques années par la maison Vacheron Constantin, lieu prestigieux (même si les montres que j'y ai vues sont beaucoup trop "chargées" à mon goût...) :-d
T.


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Shanghai, ville maintenant très internationale, a beaucoup de boutiques.

Par exemple, Je suis tombé sur une boutique Greubel Forsey, premier modele Tourbillon 24s à 2,476,000 CNY, je laisse faire la conversion, ça donne une idée ... Deux ou trois rues concentrent pas mal de marques internationales (iwc, hublot, panerai, Omega, glashutte, lange&sohne, patek, blancpain, ...) plutôt sur des modèles à complication. À voir juste par curiosité - compliqué, doré, chargé, lourd.

Les affaires sont plutôt:
- pour du vintage chinois,
- du neuf mécanique/auto, par exemple,des tourbillons.
Il y a un forum WUS sur le sujet.

Dans tous les cas j'ai pas encore trouvé mon bonheur en Chine.

Hong-kong et Singapore sont bien plus intéressant.

--

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Noobheure (Jan 13, 2013)

Lyonnais présent 

Branché montre plutôt classique, dernière acquisition :








Prochaine acquisition (début février) :














Puis selon les fonds qui me reste, une petite Poljot chrono 3133.


----------



## chemkacte (Feb 2, 2013)

Moi aussi je suis du Quebec, sur Montréal. Je naquis il y a 23 ans, jour pour jour, à 650 km au nord d'ici, soit à Rouyn-Noranda.

Je suis content de voir qu'il y a d'autre québécois sur le forum. Ravit aussi de voir qu'il y a d'autres francais du monde entier!

Au plaisir de se reparler.


----------



## Motorband (Mar 20, 2013)

Salut toute la gang ... : )
Moi qui pensais être isolé dans mon délire de montres ...

Le tout commence docteur lors de la restauration d'une mécanique chronos Valjoux VZH (update du célèbre calibre 23)
le tout emboité sous un cadran Arcadia. 
Tout baigne mais le "problème" évoqué par mon horloger est la destruction lente par les vibrations des poignées de ma moto ...
La solution l'achat d'une simple mais sympathique quartz Zoppinni modele Avatar (le film) ... let's roll ...
Tranquillement apparait dans le ciel du Web le nom Citizen et ces merveilleuse montres. En qualité d'astronome je 
craque evidemmnt pour une Citizen Eco Drive Moonphase.
De fils en aiguille le délire de précision augmente; en automne 2012 lors de passionnantes lectures sur les 
horloges aux césium et leurs incroyable précision. Comme posseder une telle horloge chez-soi 
fait s'interroger vos amis les plus proche je me suis rabattu sur les modèles Wave Ceptor de Casio 
précise au miliieme de seconde quand la reception radio (via des horloges au césium) est à jour ... Wow !!! 
Et que fait-on quand on est précis au milième de secondes ? Eh bien on vérifie
la précision des autre sources de précisions; Fort Colins Master Clock au Colorado, les serveurs Web,
CNRS Canada UT - par air (radio ondes courtes) et par leurs lignes téléphoniques .... 
Imaginez, j'ai même écrit à Radio Canada qui diffuse à midi au Quebec par radio FM le signale "officielle" 
du temps universel pour leur dire que ce même signale était en avance de une demie seconde ...
et deux seconde en retard pour CBC Canada. Ce qui me rassure dans ce dernier épisode: il
semble que je ne sois pas le seul à leur avoir signifié ... ouff!!!

Bref les montres et le temps ça fait délirer... ;-)


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Motorband said:


> Salut toute la gang ... : )
> Moi qui pensais être isolé dans mon délire de montres ...
> 
> Le tout commence docteur lors de la restauration d'une mécanique chronos Valjoux VZH (update du célèbre calibre 23)
> ...


Ta montre WaveCeptor reçoit le signal de quel endroit? J'ai vérifié sur le web et le signal provenant du Colorado semble mourir près d'Ottawa.


----------



## Motorband (Mar 20, 2013)

La confusion semble venir de cette carte émisse par le NIST
ou l'on voit le Quebec oublié par les ondes 60khz émisse depuis Fort Colins 
au Colorado.
La réalité est que avec mes deux montres Wave Ceptor et un cadran reveil
radio contrôlé Westclox j'ai recu le signal sans problème presque toute les nuits
depuis l'automne 2012.
J'en ai même parlé au représentant Casio pour tout le Quebec 
que j'ai rencontré par hazard dans une grande chaine de magasin à Québec.
Selon lui et son expérience la limite du signal semble etre dans le coin de Rimouski.
Mais mes recherches sur le Web m'indique que le signal peut etre recu aussi loin que Terre Neuve Canada
et même dans le bout de Bar Harbour dans le Maine USA avec une puissance suffisante 
pour toutes les montre radio controlée sur le marché soit: 100 millivoltz


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Motorband said:


> La confusion semble venir de cette carte émisse par le NIST
> ou l'on voit le Quebec oublié par les ondes 60khz émisse depuis Fort Colins
> au Colorado.
> La réalité est que avec mes deux montres Wave Ceptor et un cadran reveil
> ...


Merci pour l'info! Maintenant je dois rajouter une montre radio-contrôlée (ou radio-pilotée selon Casio) à ma liste de souhaits déjà beaucoup trop longue! o|


----------



## Motorband (Mar 20, 2013)

Voici la carte

WWVB | US radio Time Signal | Galleon Systems

Actuellement, dû a l'activité solaire intense, ou peut-être
l'approche de l'été avec plus d'heures d'ensoleiilement 
qui affecte le signal emis via l'ionisphere par l'antenne de Fort
Colins Colorado; le signal dans la ville de Québec ne peut être reçu 
depuis au moins une semaine :-s:-s ...
Plusieurs résidants de la côte est américaines semblent aussi avoir le 
même problème.

Dossier à suivre...


----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

Je ne suis pas Français mais je parle le français ... Je suis Québécois!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je vien du Quebec également!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah! Québec! L'autre France!


Avec l'accent bizarre ;-)


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Bienvenue à tous!


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Je vous dis bonjour à tous (ou plutôt bonsoir car il est 22h11) de la belle ville de Québec.
Je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum.
J'aime beaucoup les montres "vintage" et à toutes les fois que je faisais des recherches sur l'internet pour avoir de l'information sur une montre en particulier, j'arrivais ici.
Alors j'ai finalement décidé de joindre le forum.
On peut retrouver énormément d'information et je crois que je vais passer beaucoup de temps à lire les différentes sections.


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

easyview said:


> Je vous dis bonjour à tous (ou plutôt bonsoir car il est 22h11) de la belle ville de Québec.
> Je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum.
> J'aime beaucoup les montres "vintage" et à toutes les fois que je faisais des recherches sur l'internet pour avoir de l'information sur une montre en particulier, j'arrivais ici.
> Alors j'ai finalement décidé de joindre le forum.
> On peut retrouver énormément d'information et je crois que je vais passer beaucoup de temps à lire les différentes sections.


Bienvenue voisin!


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

easyview said:


> Je vous dis bonjour à tous (ou plutôt bonsoir car il est 22h11) de la belle ville de Québec.
> Je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum.
> J'aime beaucoup les montres "vintage" et à toutes les fois que je faisais des recherches sur l'internet pour avoir de l'information sur une montre en particulier, j'arrivais ici.
> Alors j'ai finalement décidé de joindre le forum.
> On peut retrouver énormément d'information et je crois que je vais passer beaucoup de temps à lire les différentes sections.


Excellent!

Bienvenue de Montréal


----------



## Willy320 (Apr 7, 2013)

je suis de la metropole lilloise


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

downtempo76 said:


> Bienvenue voisin!





Jeje3325 said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Bienvenue de Montréal


Merci !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars!!  bienvenue!!


----------



## bellero (Apr 10, 2013)

J'habite dans la ville de Kingston en Ontario au Canada, ma langue maternelle est l'Anglais mais je parle aussi Français.


----------



## Dblooker (Apr 15, 2013)

Salut tout le monde !

Un petit bonjour Toulousain en passant !


----------



## Blaise13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Près d'un an que je suis sur le forum 17 (g-shock)... et je découvre seulement maintenant qu'il y a un sous forum en français o|
Ca fait du bien de rédiger dans sa langue natale, bon là du coup il faut mettre des accents !
Pour ma localisation voir sous mon avatar


----------



## BruceYi (Mar 10, 2009)

reivilom69 said:


> Bonsoir la Francophonie!
> Bien content de lire des Françis et des Francophones d'un peu partout, pour ma part, je suis né à Courbevoie en banlieu de Paris mais j'ai touours habité au Québec, dans la grande région Métropolitaine et sur l'ile de Montréal ( actuellement à St-Léonard ).
> 
> Côté montres, je suis en train de tranquillement me batir une petite collection, j'ai débuté avec 2 montres automatiques chinoises achetées sur E-Bay, une Invicta avec un mouvement Japonais également achetée sue E-Bay et depuis 2 ans, j'ai fais la connaissance d'un bijoutier fort sympatique sur la rue Jean-Talon est chez qui j'ai acheté 2 montres Tissot, une TW Steel et qui me laisse actuellement acheter ma première montre de luxe Suisse, une Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500m chrono calibre 16, en lui faisant des paiments mensuels sans intérets en plus de m'avoir fait une réduction très intéressante sur le prix de départ!
> ...


C'est quel bijoutier sur JT? Je suis quelques fois dans le coin pour le travail et je pourrais y faire un tour... :think:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Moi, je suis texan, mais j'ai vécu à Paris pendant la plupart des années quatre-vingt-dix.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Je suis originaire de Montréal. J'ai habité Laval une trentaine d'année, de retour à Montréal depuis 8 ans.

Je suis actuellement résident du quartier Pierrefonds, lieu de naissance de Mylène Farmer


----------



## Enzo82 (May 4, 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis de Montech dans le Tarn et Garonne (82).
Mais originaire de Cadalen,petit village du Tarn, département voisin du T.et Garonne. J'ai effectué mon primaire à Cadalen, puis mes années collèges à Gaillac et la fin de ma scolarité à Albi chef lieu du Tarn. 
Mon service militaire (vsl 2 ans) au service des sport de la BA114 Aix les milles et à la BA701 Salon.
Concours administratifs, puis affectation dans la Seine Maritime à Roue pendant 3 ans et mutation pour retourner dans mon sud-ouest natal.
Voilà that's all !


----------



## Atomic Frog (Aug 6, 2013)

Bonjour,

Français de la région parisienne ouest, 92 précisément, et nouveau sur le forum pour partager un intérêt marqué pour les montres.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Atomic Frog said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Français de la région parisienne ouest, 92 précisément, et nouveau sur le forum pour partager un intérêt marqué pour les montres.


Moi itou !

Et ravi de voir autant de francophones et philes qui répondent !
Cheers !


----------



## couscous garbit (Jun 25, 2009)

Salut,
Nicolas de Lille. 
J'ai possédé quelques montres auto de plongée (Oris, longines, seiko, yéma, oméga). Au final ça deux ans que je reste sur....les G-shock Casio.
WUS est une mine d'informations.
Au plaisir de vous lire;-)


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

Bonjour les francophones ! 

Je suis de Bordeaux, je me suis inscrit récemment après avoir lurké pendant des mois principalement sur les forums russes et pil-mil.

J'ai une tendresse particulière pour les appareils photo et les montres soviétiques ou est-allemands


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

super, postes des photos des tes montres STP

bienvenue!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bienvenu WFH 
nsi tu veux rencontrer des Bordelaus passionnés, tu peux me contacter car j'organise des soirées


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

Merci pour votre accueil


----------



## TheManWhoFalls (Sep 13, 2013)

Salut, tout le monde.

Je suis un jeune homme de l'age de 20 ans de Californie. J'ai étudié le français au lycée.

Ceci est mon premier post dans ce forum.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello à tous...
Quelques années déjà sur WUS et c'est la première fois que je réalise qu'il y a une zone francophone... Tudieu !!!!

Je suis parisien, installé à Grenoble depuis 5/6 ans.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bienvenue les Frenchies! Je me suis déjà présenté il y a longtemps, alors pour rafraiĉhir,
Jéjé sur la rive-sud de Montréal

@+


----------



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bon et bien, ce n'est pas pour copier mais je vais aussi me re-presenter! Je m'appelle Olivier, je suis né à Courbevoie en banlieu de Paris mais j'habite le Québec depuis toujours! Bienvenue au nouveaux!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous, merci de vous être présentés! Je suis Brice, Francais de Rodez en Aveyron. J 'ai habité a Montpellier 3 ans avant d'avoir émigré aux Etats Unis ou j'habite depuis 1994, a Charlotte, en Caroline du Nord.
Postez vos montres aussi


----------



## Huskr (Oct 24, 2013)

salut tout le monde, premier post pour me présenter, adrien, 22 ans, je suis de Toulon mais j'étudie à Reims en ce moment, pas encore de photos de ma petite collection pour le moment!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello Adrien, bienvenue !

@ Brice "postez vos montres" facile pour toi qui a une rotation limitée (mais qui vends/achète deux fois par semaine, vil flipper ;-) ). Pour d'autres c'est plus long/lourd avec des collections qui peuvent bien contenir 40, 50, 60 pièces ou plus, beaucoup plus


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Salut les francophones, je suis de Paris. Amusant de trouver une petite communauté ici.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Bienvenue sur le forum Leopal, de Paris aussi.


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Merci. ;-)

Qu'est-ce que cette signature extravagante, ta collection? :-d


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Salut à tous, 
sympa de trouver une section francophone sur ce forum! |>


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Bonjour à tous: Je suis en Virginie.

Ma montre du week end est une Ralf Tech WRV. Ma première montre quand j'avais dix ans était une Omega Seamaster très épurée, sans chiffre, très sobre. A l'adolescence, j'avais une Yema de plongé. Cette WRV me rappelle donc un peu une combinaison de mes deux premières montres. ;-)


----------



## bobbledill (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello! Je suis de Paris


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Salut à tous !

Moi j'habite à Clermont, Auvergne. Et suis originaire de Lyon, Rhône-Alpes. 

Et amoureux des montres, certes, mais des Speed en particulier 


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Copeau said:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Moi j'habite à Clermont, Auvergne. Et suis originaire de Lyon, Rhône-Alpes.
> 
> ...


Bienvenue Auvergnat! Je suis de l'Aveyron donc pas loin. Je suis allé a Clermont une fois pour une entrevue a Michelin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Copeau said:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Moi j'habite à Clermont, Auvergne. Et suis originaire de Lyon, Rhône-Alpes.
> 
> Et amoureux des montres, certes, mais des Speed en particulier


Bienvenue Copeau 

Un coucou de ma Speed :


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hé, je t'avais raté... je suis à Grenoble, presque voisin ;-)

Et j'ai une speed... reduced !


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Leopal said:


> Merci. ;-)
> 
> Qu'est-ce que cette signature extravagante, ta collection? :-d


Salut, 
Il s'agit de sa collection... je sais ça calme...


----------



## Chris26p (Sep 13, 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis de Valence, Drôme. Actuellement en recherche d'une Citizen Attesa ATV53-3021.

Cordialement,

Chris


----------



## Stef_ (Feb 1, 2012)

J'ai acheté il y 2 ans une atv53-3023 sur EBay.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Bonjour les forumeurs Français.

Pour ma part je suis expat' à Lausanne mais de Strasbourg à la base.

J'accueille une nouvelle Suissesse à la maison depuis ce matin. (à droite )


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello Bender.Folder, fais gaffe aux petites suissesses... Elle sont choutes, elle sont sympa... mais souvent elle coutent cher à entretenir avec leurs goûts de luxe ;-)
Celle là est très sympa en tout cas!


----------



## deustache (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello français basé a new york, origine Paris xv


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut tout le monde. Merci pour les intros! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Venompower (Jan 2, 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Bien que je sois inscrit depuis 2009 c'est mon premier post ici. Je suis originaire de Basse Normandie et habite actuellement à Cherbourg.

À bientôt !
Alexis


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Bienvenue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bienvenue sur WUS
Marine?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Venompower said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Bien que je sois inscrit depuis 2009 c'est mon premier post ici. Je suis originaire de Basse Normandie et habite actuellement à Cherbourg.
> 
> ...


Hello, et bienvenue parmi nous !!!


----------



## Say Hello (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello !
Je suis du sud de Lyon, près de Vienne. 3ème post seulement en 2 ans car je traîne mes guêtres électroniques sur FAM, habituellement.


----------



## menelik (Dec 2, 2014)

Bonjour a tous,

Je vis a Montréal depuis 20 ans mais natif de Bruxelles


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Salut à tous,

J’ai grandi à Paris, presque toute ma famille est en France, mais je suis aux États-Unis depuis plus de 20 ans.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cool mais on a du mal pour les prénoms 

Alex, suis né à Lyon, j'ai grandi en Afrique entre le Sénégal, le Gabon, le Nigeria, Madagascar, un passage en Arabie Saoudite, en Indonésie, Singapore ( mon père était expatrié) 
Ma famille est d'aix en Provence, c'est mon pied à terre. Sinon j'ai habité un peu partout en France quand j'y étais. 
Depuis 2007 je suis à Jakarta essentiellement .

Avant mon dada c'était les bécanes, j'étais à fond et les enfants ça calme, voir ça éteint, mais j'y reviendrai un de ces jours  .

Les montres c'est bonar mais frustrant, on en a jamais assez, je travaille sur moi pour gérer les pulsions lol

Voilà, si vous êtes de passage à Jakarta n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un message, on parlera horlogerie  

Je vous laisse, je suis le GP du Qatar en live


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

Bonjour, pas français mais francophone du Québec, rive sud de Montréal.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Harpo said:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai grandi à Paris, presque toute ma famille est en France, mais je suis aux États-Unis depuis plus de 20 ans.


Comme moi  toute ma famille est en France, en Aveyron, mais je suis aux USA depuis 1994. 
Et on n'est pas loin l'un de l'autre  je suis à Charlotte. Qu'est ce qui t'a amené en NC?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bullshark said:


> Bonjour, pas français mais francophone du Québec, rive sud de Montréal.


Enchanté et bienvenue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Cool mais on a du mal pour les prénoms
> 
> Alex, suis né à Lyon, j'ai grandi en Afrique entre le Sénégal, le Gabon, le Nigeria, Madagascar, un passage en Arabie Saoudite, en Indonésie, Singapore ( mon père était expatrié)
> Ma famille est d'aix en Provence, c'est mon pied à terre. Sinon j'ai habité un peu partout en France quand j'y étais.
> ...


Très cool Alex. J'adore la Provence. 
J'ai habité a Montpellier et suis souvent allé me promener en Provence.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Comme moi  toute ma famille est en France, en Aveyron, mais je suis aux USA depuis 1994.
> Et on n'est pas loin l'un de l'autre  je suis à Charlotte. Qu'est ce qui t'a amené en NC?


Long story short comme ils disent ici: l'ouragan Katrina! Avant, je vivais à la Nouvelle Orléans. Maintenant j'enseigne ici.
Et toi, qu'est-ce qui t'a amené à Charlotte?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très cool Alex. J'adore la Provence.
> J'ai habité a Montpellier et suis souvent allé me promener en Provence.


Ça rend nostalgique den parler, et la garrigue, le marché de sommiere, les cigales etc... j'ai habité 8 ans à guallargues, un village très agréable sur une colline entre Montpellier et Nîmes, les vacances quoi


----------



## jrm75012 (Jun 15, 2015)

Bonjour,

Tout nouveau sur ce forum (qu'il m'arrivait toutefois de consulter en "guest" depuis un certain temps déjà), je profite de ce post pour me présenter :
Jérôme, 40 ans et j'habite à Paris, dans le 12e arrondissement.


----------



## robocopu (Feb 27, 2007)

Bonjour les amis , je suis Mike et je suis pas du toute francais mai je vive dans la region Parisiene depuis 2011 dans le Val de Marne 94


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Bienvenue !


----------



## l342tx (Jun 30, 2015)

Salut à tous, je passe également par ici pour me présenter, Lucas et j'habite à Montpellier.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

l342tx said:


> Salut à tous, je passe également par ici pour me présenter, Lucas et j'habite à Montpellier.


Yeeaahhhh salut Montpellier !! Bonjour dun gallargois perdu à Jakarta hehe

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## l342tx (Jun 30, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Yeeaahhhh salut Montpellier !! Bonjour dun gallargois perdu à Jakarta hehe
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


Ah bah oui Gallargues ! J'y suis déjà passé c'est vraiment sympa, et pourtant le Gard ... 
Union du Sud ! 
Et Aix en Provence aussi je vois sur ton profil ! Le Bal des 100 jours, le Mistral toussa toussa ^^
Jakarta pour le boulot ? Ça doit être un univers aussi là bas !


----------



## Kevin6589 (May 10, 2015)

Salut à tous!

Je suis sur ce forum depuis Mai mais je viens juste de découvrir ce sous-forum! ^^

Je viens de Lyon mais je vis et travaille à Hong Kong maintenant!

C'est un petit paradis si on aime les montres!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

l342tx said:


> Ah bah oui Gallargues ! J'y suis déjà passé c'est vraiment sympa, et pourtant le Gard ...
> Union du Sud !
> Et Aix en Provence aussi je vois sur ton profil ! Le Bal des 100 jours, le Mistral toussa toussa ^^
> Jakarta pour le boulot ? Ça doit être un univers aussi là bas !


Eh oui, le travail me garde ici au chaud sur l'équateur  
Les temps sont durs en France, la vie est plus facile ici, surtout avec deux enfants Hehe. 
Je profite des nounous, aide ménagère, chauffeurs et tout ça... La belle vie comme dans les films. 
Mais le sud me manque énormément, on ne peut pas tout avoir .!


----------



## DivisionFurtive (Sep 9, 2014)

Bonjour à tous! Je suis à Montréal, Québec (Canada). Je fais mon chemin tranquillement pas vite dans le monde des montres avec ma marque Division Furtive (4 ans déjà).


----------



## Yellowwatch (Jun 27, 2015)

Bonjour Bonjour, Francais de naissance.
Exhiler aux USA, Indiana...

Completement perdu dans les hamburgers.


----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)

Pas français mais francophone de Québec, Canada. Présentement expat au Mexique. Salut les cousins


----------



## Tromatojuice (Sep 4, 2015)

French, banlieue d'Ile de France pour encore quelques mois, puis migration vers les USA, NJ.



robocopu said:


> Bonjour les amis , je suis Mike et je suis pas du toute francais mai je vive dans la region Parisiene depuis 2011 dans le Val de Marne 94


Tiens, un voisin...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bienvenue!
Qu'est ce qui q'ui t'amene aux USA? Ou seras dans le NJ?
Je suis aux USA depuis 1994. J'aime bcp ici mais ce n'est pas toujours facile d'être loin de la famille.



Tromatojuice said:


> French, banlieue d'Ile de France pour encore quelques mois, puis migration vers les USA, NJ.
> 
> Tiens, un voisin...


----------



## Tromatojuice (Sep 4, 2015)

Merci. 

C'est ma petite amie qui m'amène aux USA (mariage) et le marché du travail en France n'a fait qu’accélérer ma décision. 
Je serai à Montclair. Et oui, j'ai très peur d'être loin de mes amis et de ma famille. Mais bon, qui ne tente rien...  

Tu es à Charlotte ? C'est comment ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Moi c'est Rafy, originaire du sud de la France (en Provence vers les environs de Toulon). 5 ans en Russie, et depuis 8 ans à Dubai.

Et j'aime les montres: too much... Surtout les montres de plongeé 

Rafy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tromatojuice said:


> Merci.
> 
> C'est ma petite amie qui m'amène aux USA (mariage) et le marché du travail en France n'a fait qu'accélérer ma décision.
> Je serai à Montclair. Et oui, j'ai très peur d'être loin de mes amis et de ma famille. Mais bon, qui ne tente rien...
> ...


Oui je suis dans ce coin depuis 1994. En fait j'y étais même venu l'été d'avant pour faire un stage de 3 mois chez Michelin. Puis je suis revenu après avoir fini mon BTS à Montpellier. J'ai fait mon BS a Winthrop university en Caroline du sud et au gradué en 96. Puis j'ai fait mon MBA la bas aussi. 
J'aime beaucoup ce coin. En pleine croissance et ca se porte bien côté économique. C'est très vert et pas trop loin de la montage et la mer. Il y a un grand lac at beaucoup d'espaces naturels. Le climat n'est pas mal du tout et j'aime le sud. En plus c'est le deuxième centre financier des USA après New York.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tromatojuice said:


> Merci.
> 
> C'est ma petite amie qui m'amène aux USA (mariage) et le marché du travail en France n'a fait qu'accélérer ma décision.
> Je serai à Montclair. Et oui, j'ai très peur d'être loin de mes amis et de ma famille. Mais bon, qui ne tente rien...
> ...


Oui je suis dans ce coin depuis 1994. En fait j'y étais même venu l'été d'avant pour faire un stage de 3 mois chez Michelin. Puis je suis revenu après avoir fini mon BTS à Montpellier. J'ai fait mon BS a Winthrop university en Caroline du sud et au gradué en 96. Puis j'ai fait mon MBA la bas aussi. 
J'aime beaucoup ce coin. En pleine croissance et ca se porte bien côté économique. C'est très vert et pas trop loin de la montage et la mer. Il y a un grand lac at beaucoup d'espaces naturels. Le climat n'est pas mal du tout et j'aime le sud. En plus c'est le deuxième centre financier des USA après New York.


----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)

Bonjour à tous

Je suis du Sud de la France

Bien à vous toutes et tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fbonnus said:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je suis du Sud de la France
> 
> Bien à vous toutes et tous


Salut !
Ou dans le sud?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Marko.lachapelle (Apr 4, 2012)

Montreal ici !


----------



## Stef C (Sep 21, 2012)

Salut tout le Monde, je ne suis pas Français, je suis Québécois, je suis né a Québec, P.Q., Canada, donc je sui votre petit cousin ( de loin). jai grandi a Québec et j habite Montréal depuis 22 ans......au plaisir.....


----------



## Bobfish (Oct 21, 2012)

Auderghem...une des 19 communes de Bruxelles


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

San Francisco!
Bonjour à tout le monde!


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Un autre montrealais ici!


----------



## ericlegeek (Jan 28, 2016)

Chatillon, juste à côté de Paris

Envoyé de mon SM-A300FU en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Bonjour à tous. Je vis dans une toute nouvelle région qui vient d'être baptisée aujourd'hui, les Hauts de France. Vous connaissez ? ;-)


----------



## Magan (Jul 7, 2012)

Salut, 

Je suis à Paris, dans le 15e, sinon dans le Val de Marne.


----------



## bompi (Jul 21, 2007)

20100 said:


> Bonjour à tous. Je vis dans une toute nouvelle région qui vient d'être baptisée aujourd'hui, les Hauts de France. Vous connaissez ? ;-)


Maintenant, oui ;-)

J'y passe une semaine de vacances et il y fait beau (et frais...) :-!


----------



## hedgehog_ (Aug 30, 2015)

Bonjour a tout! Un espagnol ici qu'a habite a Strasbourgh pour 6 mois!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah Strasbourg ! L'alsace ma terre natale  . enjoy, eat bretzels, drink beer


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

salut à tous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjen. (Jun 13, 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Lyonnais entre la France et l'Italie 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Je ne suis pas Français, je suis Américain. Je suis de Saipan, une île du Pacifique. Mais mon grand-père était de près de Montréal.

Je suis désolé mon français est très pauvre. J'espère pouvoir encore visiter ici.


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Ce serait bon...









Ce serait mieux


----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

Bonjour à tous du Luxembourg


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

L'expatriation, je connais! Genève (Suisse), Lagos (Nigéria), Linköping (Suède), Windsor (UK), La Jolla (Californie), Bangalore (Inde), Findlay (Ohio), Mamaroneck (New York). Le retour à Paris (VIème) trop difficile. Donc, Estoril (Portugal). Reste à apprendre la langue, carrément difficile, surtout, même, si on parle déjà Italien et Espagnol.


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

Patrice du Mans (72) en Indonesie depuis 1990 pas de neige pour l'instant..


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Yeeaahhhh salut Montpellier !! Bonjour dun gallargois perdu à Jakarta hehe
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


Tu es perdu a Jakarta Alex ? moi aussi ... Patrice ,du Mans je travaille a Ancol et habite a Bangka et toi ?


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Salut les Français et francophones en général!

Je suis Belge, originaire de Liège. J'ai passé plusieurs années à Londres et là je vis à Madrid depuis une bonne decenie. Pas de projets de retour au bercail pour moi. L'Espagne c'est mieux .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PATCOOK said:


> Tu es perdu a Jakarta Alex ? moi aussi ... Patrice ,du Mans je travaille a Ancol et habite a Bangka et toi ?


Pas perdu  
Juste intégré


----------



## Pierre69 (Mar 8, 2006)

A l'occasion de la réactivation de mon compte ici, voici une rapide présentation : donc Français de 40 ans né à Lyon et vivant actuellement en région PACA.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

"Je suis Parisien, I love rien".
Plus sérieusement, je collectionne depuis plus de 20 ans et je participe (pas assez) à des forums depuis la création du Timezone original, en...
Malgré des détours vers des maisons assez haut de gamme, j'ai recentré mon intérêt vers des toolwatches, montres de plongées ou chronographes, depuis quelques années maintenant.
Ma dernière emplette, que j'hésite à garder (mais que je sens que je vais garder):


----------



## magniermarc (May 28, 2017)

Je suis belge et de Namur, et oui en cause la France en dehors de la France aussi ;-)


----------



## democrite (Apr 6, 2017)

Originaire de Paris, je vis à Chicago et un retour vers la terre mère est impensable...


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello tout le monde,

Pour ma part j'habite en région parisienne depuis 15 ans, mais je reste Lorrain de c?ur 

Cela fait peu de temps que je m'intéresse aux montres mécaniques, mais je suis fasciné par ces objets !


----------



## TXGooner (Feb 2, 2017)

Français du Val-de-Marne. Désormais aux Etats Unis (Dallas, TX)


----------



## sashimi (Sep 4, 2010)

Salut tout le monde, nouveau venu sur WUS (inscrit il y a des années, mais piqué par l'intérêt des montres il y a quelques semaines seulement), je vis à Paris 

J'imagine que la suggestion a déjà été faite vu le nombre de messages : Ya t'il un genre de fond de carte google maps où l'on pourrait épingler sa position (approximative), histoire d'avoir une idée où sont répartis les francophones ?  Nouveau venu, je me sens un peu isolé, et rien de plus sympa que de rencontrer de visu des amateurs d'horlogerie autour d'un verre !

Par ailleurs, je suis en recherche de ma première montre sérieuse (une 2531.80 d'omega), et les offres que j'ai pu voir (ebay, ici, chrono24) sont peu satisfaisantes en qualité, et c'est un gouffre financier de commander hors UE. Des suggestions d'endroits où fureter ? (voire même des bonnes adresses physiques en région parisienne)

Au plaisir


----------



## democrite (Apr 6, 2017)

Salut, tu peux essayer Jomashop et Ashford aux US, même avec les taxes, leurs prix sont tellement dingues que tu t'y retrouves, sinon, à moins que cela t'écorche, il y a le modèle "Quartz" des seamaster qui est assez incroyable et moins cher évidemment, que les auto


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Français de Corrèze qui vit depuis bientot 6 ans dans l'Etat de Washington (l'Ouest américain à ne pas confondre avec Washington D.C.)


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Montreal, Canada


----------



## stephan.plt (Nov 29, 2017)

salut a tous, moi je suis originaire de Lyon et je suis expatrié depuis plus de 20 ans, ai vecu en particulier au Moyen Orient et en Asie du Sud-Est, maintenent je vis au Nicaragua, Amérique Centrale.


----------



## lhomme (Dec 8, 2017)

Aix en provence


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

lhomme said:


> Aix en provence


Super, un autre d'Aix-en-Provence =)
Bienvenue l'ami

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bordeaux pour mo


----------



## Florent (Dec 28, 2016)

Bonjour ! Je viens de découvrir qu'il y avait un forum en français sur WuS ! Cool !

Je vis pour ma part à Bordeaux.

Cheers !


----------



## OliVDB_1718 (Apr 18, 2018)

Je ne suis même pas français... Je viens de Bruxelles "une fois" (d'ailleurs, je ne sais pas où vous avez pêché ça, on ne dit pas "une fois" tout le temps, c'est bien de la fourberie française ça!)


----------



## Nic98765 (Jul 29, 2017)

Bonjour à tous ! Excellent ce forum en français dans WUS !
Je suis de Luz-st-Sauveur dans les Hautes-Pyrénées. Pas beaucoup d'amateurs de belles montres dans mes montagnes...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Nic98765 said:


> Bonjour à tous ! Excellent ce forum en français dans WUS !
> Je suis de Luz-st-Sauveur dans les Hautes-Pyrénées. Pas beaucoup d'amateurs de belles montres dans mes montagnes...


..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avian_gator (May 25, 2018)

Bonjour à tous! Je ne suis ni français, ni originaire d'un pays francophone, mais quand même je parle la langue. J'habite actuellement au Congo, et j'ai passé un peu de temps à Bruxelles avant ça.


----------



## seikomaniac1977 (Jul 10, 2018)

bonjour de Montréal.


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

avian_gator said:


> Bonjour à tous! Je ne suis ni français, ni originaire d'un pays francophone, mais quand même je parle la langue. J'habite actuellement au Congo, et j'ai passé un peu de temps à Bruxelles avant ça.


Bonjour! Moi aussi (sauf que je n'habite pas au Congo  )!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
Il y a déjà un moment que je suis inscrit sur WUS mais je n'ai jamais pris le temps d'y poster. 
J'habite quelques dizaines de kilomètres au nord de Paris.

Au plaisir de vous lire... ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Untel said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Il y a déjà un moment que je suis inscrit sur WUS mais je n'ai jamais pris le temps d'y poster.
> J'habite quelques dizaines de kilomètres au nord de Paris.
> 
> Au plaisir de vous lire... ;-)


Salut Yannick ;-)


----------



## stepan_qc (Sep 16, 2018)

Un bonjour de Montpellier


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Bonjour d'un Francais de Tokyo.


----------



## RomainB (Dec 20, 2018)

Bonjour à tous !

Je lis le forum depuis quelques jours et j'ai enfin pris le temps de m'inscrire.
J'habite du côté de La Rochelle (Ouest) pour ceux qui connaissent.

A bientôt !


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

RomainB said:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je lis le forum depuis quelques jours et j'ai enfin pris le temps de m'inscrire.
> J'habite du côté de La Rochelle (Ouest) pour ceux qui connaissent.
> ...


Bienvenue!


----------



## justForFun (Dec 31, 2018)

Bonjour a tous,
Italien, j'habite en PACA depuis environ 10 ans.

Ciao, AM.


----------



## justForFun (Dec 31, 2018)

Bonjour a tous,
Italien, j'habite en PACA depuis environ 10 ans.

Ciao, AM.


----------



## Jo1s (Oct 13, 2018)

Salut a tous,

Nouveau sur le forum, j'habite en Australie.

See you soon on WUS!

Bye


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Demat,
Yves, Breton, résidant à Londres mais fréquement en Česká Republika. Je suis +tôt attirè par les montres fonctionelles & les Sovietiques vintage. Elles sont toutes portèes suivant l’humeur du jour


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Salut à tous !

J'ignorais totalement l'existence de ce forum 

Me concernant, je suis à Toulouse !

Peut-être à bientôt autour d'une bière entre geeks des montres.


----------



## Honawdo (Sep 28, 2017)

Bonsoir à tous. 

En ce moment j'habite à Lyon pour mes études mais en fait je suis norvégien.

J'aime bien suivre cet forum pour améliorer mon français pendant que je bavarde des montres. 

A+


----------



## Honawdo (Sep 28, 2017)

Bonsoir à tous. 

En ce moment j'habite à Lyon pour mes études mais en fait je suis norvégien.

J'aime bien suivre cet forum pour améliorer mon français pendant que je bavarde des montres. 

A+


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

Je suis de Paris, pas très original mais bon
Ceci étant je suis breton d'origine et j'aime le cidre et les galettes...


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

Coucou !
Je suis de Valenciennes dans le 59 !


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

cartiersantos said:


> Coucou !
> Je suis de Valenciennes dans le 59 !


Oh, un ch'ti 🙂


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Salut a tous, je suis expat depuis 1991 aux USA. J'ai vecu en Californie du Sud, Caroline du Nord, et Kentucky.


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

Bonsoir d'Ottawa!

Comment ce fait-il que je suis membre de WUS depuis 2014 sans savoir qu'il y avait une communauté francophone?

A +


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

Bonsoir d'Ottawa!

Comment ce fait-il que je suis membre de WUS depuis 2014 sans savoir qu'il y avait une communauté francophone?

A +


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

clarosec said:


> Bonsoir d'Ottawa!
> 
> Comment ce fait-il que je suis membre de WUS depuis 2014 sans savoir qu'il y avait une communauté francophone?
> 
> A +


Nous sommes discrets!

Je suis à Montréal


----------



## MontresMoi (Nov 17, 2019)

belgique


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Bienvenue cousin !!



MontresMoi said:


> belgique


----------



## noctious (Jan 6, 2020)

Ile de France 

Envoyé de mon CLT-L29 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello WUS
Un autre de région parisienne ici

Bon weekend
Nicolas

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## anesth (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi everybody

Guy from Paris, France

#stayhome and take care


----------



## anesth (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi everybody

Guy from Paris, France

#stayhome and take care


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

anesth said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Guy from Paris, France
> 
> #stayhome and take care


Bienvenue, Guy.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey Nishant
> "I see we have plenty of Frenchies on WUS and I was wondering where you were from?
> Ill start:
> I'm from Rodez(city) in Aveyron(departement) and lived in Montpellier(city near the Mediterranean coast) for 3 years before moving to the US in 1994. I've lived in the Charlotte area since
> ...


My friend, from the United States, was a math professor at a university in Montpellier For a bunch of years. He currently is at a university in Paris.

For those of you in France, is there any update on when businesses might re-open? On a selfish note, although I understand this is not of the most important right now, my Triton watch is currently with them and I obviously I'm not gonna get it back until things re-open.

I hope everyone is well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

41Mets said:


> My friend, from the United States, was a math professor at a university in Montpellier For a bunch of years. He currently is at a university in Paris.
> 
> For those of you in France, *is there any update on when businesses might re-open?* On a selfish note, although I understand this is not of the most important right now, my Triton watch is currently with them and I obviously I'm not gonna get it back until things re-open.
> 
> I hope everyone is well!


Hi 41Mets,

There is no clear visibility for now.

Officially, confinement _should_ gradually end on *May 11th*.

To be honest, political management has been less than stellar (disastrous, some may say) during the past weeks :-x and all the announcements are to be taken with a grain of salt.

To this day, we have no idea what to expect in the near future, about a second wave of the epidemic, or the economical consequences of this debacle.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Reno said:


> Hi 41Mets,
> 
> There is no clear visibility for now.
> 
> ...


So awful. I'm concerned, of course, here in the US as well. Horrible National leadership. Luckily our state governors, many of them, are doing good jobs. Best wishes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodol (May 20, 2020)

Hello, Originaire de Lyon, en ce moment expatrié à Tokyo.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Yop les amis, je suis pret de nantes et je possède quelques montres sympas. J'affectionne particulièrement Breitling. A bientot sur le forum


----------



## AS69 (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello ! bon a savoir cette section francophone 
Je suis de Paris/Geneve mais j'habite en ce moment a Los Angeles pour le boulot 

A bientot en Francais !


----------



## FedoraFuego (Aug 26, 2020)

Jsuis a New York.

Sent from my SM-G977T using Tapatalk


----------



## cheveuxroux (Oct 12, 2020)

41Mets said:


> So awful. I'm concerned, of course, here in the US as well. Horrible National leadership. Luckily our state governors, many of them, are doing good jobs. Best wishes.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not so good in Illinois this month : COVID-19 - Midwest | Mesures de confinement ou restrictions sanitaires


----------



## cheveuxroux (Oct 12, 2020)

cheveuxroux said:


> Not so good in Illinois this month : COVID-19 - Midwest | Mesures de confinement ou restrictions sanitaires


Pardon, je suis American


----------



## ekeyte (Sep 25, 2020)

Austin, TX actuellement; jsuis née dans le Maine.


----------



## nemozeco (Aug 29, 2011)

J'habite actuellement en Belgique mais, j'ai grandi en France.


----------



## FedoraFuego (Aug 26, 2020)

Jsuis de NY.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

